# Bulking! UNWANTED FAT



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all, got a bit of a problem, dont know if its just me or if anyone else has this issue.

I have been really consentrating on bulking over the past few months, I am slowly making progress and gaining size although as my frame is getting bigger, so is my waist. (jeans etc getting tighter) and feel as though i am looking wobbily in places id rather not. I am doing cardio once or twice a week and dont go wild on the beer at weekend, i tend to keep it pretty tidy throughout.

I have posted my diet on here previously, and had possitive feedback on it.

Anybody any help?

Cheers Steve


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

More cardio / correct your diet is the short answer.

Would need to see your diet really


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

As Tall says, if your bulking and getting fat then you need to tighten up the diet and do a little more cardio.

I'd probably reduce carbs by 100g a day and make sure your doing at least 3 x 30min low intensity cardio sessions per week.

I still do 3 hours cardio a week in the offseason, and I'm growing!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok Tall, here's my diet.

Here is my mon - fri/sat diet plan, i try to stick to this as best as i can.

7.00am - 80g porridge oats with skimmed milk, 2 scoops of CNP Pro Peptide. (80gs carbs & 45gs protein)

9.30am - tuna sandwhich (full tin 25g's) on whole meal bread. (25gs carbs & 25gs protein)

12.30pm - 50-60g's pasta, 200gs of chicken or turkey & activa yogourt. (80ish gs carbs & 50gs protein)

3.30pm - tuna sandwhich (full tin 25g's) on whole meal bread. (25gs carbs & 25gs protein)

4.00pm - CNP Pro Mass shake (53gs carbs & 35gs protein)

5.00pm - train

6.00pm - CNP Pro Recover (48gs carbs & 35gs protein)

7.00pm - 50g's of rice or mash potatoes, 200g's chicken or turkey & Veg (80gs carbs & 50gs protein)

9.00pm - 1 scoop of CNP Pro Peptide. (25gs protein)

I drink plenty of water throughout the day and also throw in the odd bananna or a hand full of strawberry's. i also have a hand full of nuts now and then.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That diet looks very clean, although missing good fats. I would be stunned if you'd add any fat at all on that, unless the calories are considerably higher than your maintenance level?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'd disagree junk the bread, I've no idea what bread you're using to have 25gram of carbs in a sarnie most is approx 32g per slice and its full of sodium.

Replace the bread with baked potato or if you have time make a mash of baked potato sweet potato and swede - very tasty!!! you'll need circa 150 gram uncokked to get 25gram.

small changes make a big difference!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am using nimble whole meal bread. Dont seem to sound stupid but whats 'Circa'. I am going to have to think something to substitute the tuna sarni, could do with something cold and quick because i am on the go at work. Thanks for the comments fellas.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

circa - "around or approx"

Nimble bread, that does explain it, it's less dense than most but % per 100 gram would be very similar to normal bread.

I'm the same at work, how I cope is every other meal is liquid, protein shake or MRP. For lunch I have chicken or turkey breast with a chunky salad by chunky I mean tomato, cucumber, radish etc chopped into chunks and a baked potato that way I can eat it out of a tupperware box anywhere with a minimum of fuss.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers Chris, any chance you could post up your diet so i can see if my diet has any similarities. Cheers


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

Must admit Ste08,Im in the same boat,in my quest to get big-I made the mistake of cutting right back with my cardio-which isn't good.

Its counter productive,as it just defeats the object,and trashes all your hard work in the gym-try looking into more cardio to balance out the extra calories your taking on board.But rather than reading all the bumf you get in fitness magazines,and getting way confused (which is what I did) -listen to the sound and proven advice you get from the lads on this site-best advice you can get.

best of luck mate.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

in terms of cardio i ride a bike to and from the gym 5 miles there and 5 back i have a real problem doing cardio in a gym and not ging any where.

perhaps if some one had virtual reality glasses you could wear at the same time lol


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

ditto bout the cardio, mayb increase to 3x20-30 min sessions low intensity, ie walking or bike. u cud also try doin this in mornings before breakfast, but mayb have a scoop of protein first, no need to do it fasted if ur not pre comp. diet to me looks fairly clean, tho as pikey says, ditch the bread. didnt see any veg in there, could do with adding in veg, when ur eating alot of protein and carbs it leaves ur body in an acidic state, by eating plenty fruit and veg it helps keep u alkaline, and anabolic. fresh lime squeezed into ur water also really gud and makes a change from plain water.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

with the veg i quite often veg (get the pun) out with a cucumber raw cauliflower and couple carrots. good for the old nashers to !!!


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

quite like a raw carrot myself sumtimes! not really keen on salady stuff tho, wud sooner pile on sprouts and broccoli and mushrooms! and i cant stand lettuce!!! only really eat that on hols if im away somewhere hot, never tastes the same here!


----------

